# Discount for OGF members



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

I guess I am putting this in the right thread, if not maybe one of the kind mods will move it. I process deer and am going to give 10.00 off for OGF members. Free grinding.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Do you make trail, sausage, jerky etc etc. Hows about some prices. PM me if you would rather not post.

Scott


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

I'm interested too. How do you package it for the freezer ? Post or send a message. Also would like to know what arrangements you can to to have deer dropped off and times ect.ect Thanks


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

I do this at my home,so deer could be dropped off anytime really. I dont know if I can post the prices and such here or not. If a mod sees this and gives me the ok, I will post it. Packaging is Freezer wrap and the quantity per pack is how you want it.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Being that this is a part time seasonal venture and a difficult to find service needed by the membership, post your price.

Dealings from here on should be conducted primarily by PM

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks Lundy


Deer Processing 330-626-2693
Cut, packed, wrapped, froze to order
Skinning 10.00 *OGF 10.00 OFF *

Standard Cut #1
7 roast, steaks, chops, inner loins, ground meat 65.00 

Standard Cut #2
7 roast, steaks, whole loins, ground meat 65.00 

Cut #3
No roasts, steaks, chops, inner loins, ground meat 70.00

Cut #4
No roasts, steaks, whole loins, ground meat 70.00

Cut #5
Deboned cuts 85-100

Cut #6
All ground or cubed 85-100

Road kills 85-100

Free grinding. Suit is added to ground meat unless you specify straight grind.

Caping 15.00, skullcap 5.00, want your hide back 5.00

Trail Bologna or Summer sausage 3.25# *OGF 3.00#*
Italian or Breakfast sausage .80# *OGF .60#*
Smokies or Jerky 4.25#	*OGF 4.00#*
Pork or Beef hanging weight .30#


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey FOM, where are you located? I used to have my deer done by a guy down on Lynn Rd. out of the basement. Not sure if he's still doing it. I think he was a meat cutter at Giant Eagle. I work in the area but would like a good place to drop one off when (if) I get one this year. I don't need specifics just a general location. I'll call when I drop one. A group of us are looking for a local cutter.................. I think we found him.

thanks 

Al


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

rt 303 and 44 Mantua/Ravenna/Streetsboro area


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

not to try and highjack the thread..... but my father and I also do deer processing... prices vary in accordance to what the customer wants done, but we are located right in springfield


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

I think it's good, that way members know who is in their area. No prob.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

thanks FOM anyone interested in prices or have any questions please pm me


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

bump bump once


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

bump, I am staying caught up. 1 to 2 day returns (except for smoking)


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

I had Van make up some smokies from my buck & they came out great. I took alot into work & they went fast. Thanks again Van.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Your welcome. I'm glad you enjoyed them. Any time.


----------

